# Wasatch Late Season Bull Elk



## grocery_hunter (Jun 1, 2017)

I got the email and it looks like I pulled Late Season Rifle Bull on the Wasatch. I am new to the form and plan on doing my homework early. I have hunted cow elk for years with a compound and recurve and had much success in different units. My tactics are the same each year, find areas closed to ATV’s and Truck’s, be willing to hike 2 to 4 miles and look for water and feed. But these are my August/September tactics and this hunt is in November. This will be my first Bull Hunt and I am not a picky person, a 5x5 or smaller 6x6 works for me. I have already called the Fish and Game and talked with a few other hunters and they pointed me to the French hollow, Red creek Mountain, Bjorkman canyon, Current creek, South Mountains by Strawberry and Diamond fork. If anyone has any tips or input, It would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you for your time


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

ooohh i want a point too 

shoudlnt have any problem finding a 5er


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

.....8


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> .....8


Goofy?!? I never figured you to be part of the frivolous crowd on here...Welcome to the fun, oftimes meaningless posting, somewhat thread hijacking side!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

#makeUWNfrivolousagain

Good luck on the late season Wasatch hunt!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

My favorite of this type of thread is when it gets filled with multiple pages and the original owner never logs in again. Good shiz.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

He was actually logged in on the forum here today at 2:13pm

Perhaps he is doing a lot of reading.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh he might be back (fingers crossed). I've just seen it a bunch (I'm sure you have as well). 

BTW, all those areas mentioned at the top are on point. If you can't find a bull with that info, something's WRONG!


----------



## grocery_hunter (Jun 1, 2017)

I have checked most of these areas over on google earth and I am currently planning day trips to see the areas in person. I am also thinking about getting a GPS and with the onXmaps, Has anyone used these maps before and did they find them beneficial? 

Thanks


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

All of those areas you mentioned hold elk. I helped a friend fill this tag last year and one thing to keep in mind is that although it's a late season hunt, the bulls we saw hadn't migrated out of their post rut lairs because there wasn't much or any snow. 

OnX is extremely helpful for areas with private/public land issues. In my opinion, the unit you drew has so much public land there is no need for OnX but if you need a new GPS I guess it can't hurt to get it.


----------



## grocery_hunter (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks KRH this is the kind of information I am looking for.....


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You also don't need to get a GPS, just do the Hunt by OnX app and pay for the Utah maps for the year.


----------

